# Custom gates for tortoise enclosures



## Sulcataman (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello, my name is Garett, I custom fabricate gates for animal enclosures. They make life much easier when entering and leaving your pets enclosure. Most importantly, they are built to last forever, and are escape proof. I personally fabricate the hinges, the gate, and my own latch system I designed myself. I will ship anywhere in the USA. Call me if you are interested. 717-798-6101. Thanks, Garett 
















Bump!


----------

